

Why the Euro Isn't Worth Saving* - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/04/why-the-euro-isnt-worth-saving/256006/

======
rollypolly
Why the asterisk in the title?

~~~
mattobrien
Because if Europe had the right institutions, it would be worth saving. The
cost of breakup is so high.

Unfortunately, the things they need to do to save the euro economically make
it less politically likely that they'll be able to get the institutions they
need.

(Yes, I'm the author).

